# 10 days of no rain



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Starting Monday! That should help. I planted cream peas & more okra where I pulled up my papas & onions, came up in three days. If this last storm doesn't get me I should me good. What a season. Canned 30 jars of pickles & starting to get some maters & peppers.
How are yalls gardens doing? I know wado & a few others got wiped out. Man that suxs.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Any more rain and I'll have to go to the coast to gather my veggies....


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks goodness because our main garden is looking pretty bad!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ...How are yalls gardens doing? ...


My corn crop will make or break my spring garden this year. So far, so good. I stagger planted 5 different corn crops and they are all doing great. First corn should be boiling in the pot late next week.

My peas are going strong(3 rows up; 3 more planted); green beans ready to harvest(with more right behind them); pintos coming on; peppers really producing now; tomatoes only so, so with some rotting on the vine; melons really loving all the rain.; squash has been ok, but under producing; cukes just now producing.

My first planting of okra washed out, so trying again.

Good crop of Ouachita blackberries will need picking soon....follows some good raspberries and boysenberries.

Haven't turned on the sprinkler system yet this season...10 dry days would really be nice. Maybe some guys can start getting some hay cut and baled.

Headed soon to the Aleutians for King Salmon...life is grand!!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Reconstruction*

Waiting for it to get a little firmer so I can mow the corn down and try to get the grass under control. I am not sure about the corn I planted on the third, it doesn't look to bueno and grassed up to the max. Wife just picked a dish pan of black eye's so they weren't a complete wash. Still getting a few cucumbers and gave a few away last night after running out of jars for pickles. Done with that for the year. Here is some good advice, don't take a big swig of beer and try to eat about half of a dill pickle in one bite afterwards. That vinegar hit the beer and the pickle headed right to the closest exit, dang near choked. It's a hot one this morning, 91 degrees on my thermometer and I see a shower over towards Blessing.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Haven't heard anything about the wheat crop.Reckon it was a complete bust.Too wet to plant and too wet to harvest.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Last year drouth and grasshoppers galore, this year rain, more rain, and fungal diseases-- never a dull moment. But maters sorta producing, as are squash and zucs. Snap beans just starting, peas and okra considering blooming. Sweet taters and cushaws running. All is not lost--Thankful I am away from and above the Guadalupe flood plain, hoping for a week or two of sunshine.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Wheat Crop*

I am pretty sure a lot of wheat was lost in the Frio-Atascosa-Medina County areas. I talked to my neighbor in eastern Frio County a week ago and he said a lot of the fields were on the ground from the heavy rains. I saw some that was combined between Charlotte and Pearsall a few weeks ago when I was there but the farms next to my property had not been worked. I am sure they lost it and a big oat crop also. We ate lunch in Charlotte in a tiny diner and was listening to some peanut farmers from Fowlerton that were trying to get planted then, it was around Mother's Day. He said lots of wheat was lost south of there from rain and the lack of combines to harvest. I guess they were tied up in North Texas. Feast to famine as usual.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I too have had some maters rot. Like they filled up with water like a water balloon. Go figure. LOL After 27 inches of rain.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wado said:


> I am pretty sure a lot of wheat was lost in the Frio-Atascosa-Medina County areas. I talked to my neighbor in eastern Frio County a week ago and he said a lot of the fields were on the ground from the heavy rains. I saw some that was combined between Charlotte and Pearsall a few weeks ago when I was there but the farms next to my property had not been worked. I am sure they lost it and a big oat crop also. We ate lunch in Charlotte in a tiny diner and was listening to some peanut farmers from Fowlerton that were trying to get planted then, it was around Mother's Day. He said lots of wheat was lost south of there from rain and the lack of combines to harvest. I guess they were tied up in North Texas. Feast to famine as usual.


If any combines were tied up in North Texas,it was because they were stuck.We broke the all time wettest May record by 3'',and got another shower about an hour ago,but there is some blue in the NW. I haven't tilled my garden since last October,and then made a mess with all the mud clods.I had some nice sunflowers the rains didn't drown out,but they were on the ground from the storms last night.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

My new house under construction can be wired. Roofed and stone put up . Finally after 36 inches since Sept !!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good for you.I bet contractors are way behind.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I'm afraid my spring summer garden is drowned......

I needed ten days with no rain, ten days ago.........

hopefully with a few changes, ie adding yards and yards of improved topsoil and compost will solve this problem, for my future gardens.......


----------

